
Website crafted to put different content on the clipboard than the user sees - jacquesm
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1224648
======
jacquesm
So, I tried to file a bug regarding that trick with the cut-and-paste issue,
but it is a 'wontfix' so I guess that behavior is here to stay.

